# 2010 Routan SE VES DVD Trouble



## tboynes (Jun 6, 2016)

Just bought a 2010 Routan SE with RBZ radio and VES DVD player. The VES would not turn on and the two rear screens were black. Opened hood and found a blown fuse, replaced the fuse and it powered on but the 2nd row screen told me disc error. The second row screen can display the DVD playing in the head unit but it did not show on the 3rd row screen. Yesterday I tried again and the VES DVD is dead again, I'm assuming the fuse blew again. 
Wondering if anyone has had similar experience or ideas for troubleshooting further.

Does radio firmware need updating?

Application 08.03.02
Audio CPU 021210
Sirius FW 08.00.17.5E
Gracenote 93F
Serial # T00AM16660T3121
System 0101

Does radio have any capability of playing pandora?

Tom


----------



## pmassey31545 (Sep 13, 2016)

Seems like this forum is kinda dead. 

Anyway, I had a similar issue. Had to replace the ribbon cable on one screen...ended up doing both actually. Still one screen doesn't work. But the kids play with their tablets now so I kinda just gave up on it.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Subscribed. May I ask which fuse was blown? I may be experiencing same/similar problem.

I have a 2009 SEL with the REN (I believe) head unit. (Touch screen, but no Navi.) The lower VES player will power on and spin but cannot read discs. Both rear screens are out. Sometimes the screen on the head unit will display "reading" (or some such) while the lower VES player is searching for data on the disc, but the middle and 3rd row screens remain black.

The main head unit player will read the same discs the lower unit cannot. But I can't figure out how to change the VES player for middle and 3rd row screens to play off the head unit. I do remember having that option previously, so I am guessing that if the middle/3rd row screens are out (blown fuse?) then the option is no longer available to switch players for the rear screens.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Semi-update. My problem is common. 2nd row screen is blank. Lower VES dvd player has power but cannot find disc. 3rd row screen is blank or split (mine is usually split on 3rd row). It is a bad cable ribbon as pmassey indicated, almost always on 2nd row screen. Sometimes 3rd row ribbon cable goes bad too, but not often. $21 and 45-60 mins fix for one cable, $34 for two cables.

Thread here, but note the links in thread to buy the cable goes to dead ebay offering.

http://www.chryslerforum.com/forum/chrysler-voyager-town-country-21/08-town-country-ves-problem-15915/page2/


Current ebay links to buy replacement cables:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/ddog427/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Also, didn't mean to thread-jack. OP's problem described is slightly different, but if you look at the full 5 pages of the thread I posted (I posted page 2), the ribbon to the 2nd row screen causes all sorts of miscellaneous electrical gremlins. Dashboard lighting up like a Christmas tree, etc. Worth a look for $21 and an hour's time, before going to the dealership for a $1k R&R of the whole 2nd screen module.


----------



## pmassey31545 (Sep 13, 2016)

Did you ever get your working right? My van died on me about 5 months ago and I just haven't had the knowledge to fix it until just the other day. I was driving across the parking lot and it just died. Long story short-broken valve spring, bent valve. Was quoted $3800 for an engine replacement.

I brought it home last Monday and did the work myself. $6 spring and $13 valve-about 12 total hours labor and she runs great-except for the transmission issue I have. I'll cover that in another post. 

Anyway, I totally gave up on the DVD thing. Still couldn't get it to do what I thought it was supposed to. It's my understanding that you can play a movie on the 2 screens while listening to the radio up front. But it has been wonky since we bought it. I may piddle with it some whilst I try to figure out the tranny issue.


----------

